# Craft Show - Interesting Day



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

My last show for the season was on Tuesday. WHEW! I cant tell you how happy I am with finishing them. 

This show was located in Sacramento. At the Secretary of State Building. 
I did ok, I did make my booth fee back. 
Interesting thing happened though.... 

A fellow vendor noticed how well I was doing. He is interested in adding my products to his business. He wants to buy in a large amount. 
He says "I am interested in private labeling, what is your wholesale amount?" 
I told him "Half the amount of retail" 
He says "How do I get it down to 2.50 a bar"
I told him " I would have to make a very large amount of soap. In the 1000's" 
He says "Can you do that? I would be interested. Can you email me your wholesale price list and information?"
I said "Sure" 
I gave him a few samples of products that I had at the show. 

Today (Wednesday) 
Do you know this man has already called! :shock: 
A possible 1500-2000 bar order... because he wants the price break. 
But he wants it cut, and wrapped. So he can put his personal label on it. 

So this is what I came up with for him. 

Soap cut, and unpackaged (naked soap) 
50 bars per scent
In order to get a price break to (2.50/bar) 1000 bars much be ordered

Soap cut & packaged
50 bars per scent
The only price break I can give is at 2.80/bar at 1000 bars 
(Cost of labor/materials for packaging) 

Anything less amount of soap will be at the regular amount of 3.00/bar


Reorder minimum 
25 bars per scent 
Minimum amount $300.00 per reorder

I also told him if he wanted quotes for other items to let me know. 

What do you all think? Is it reasonable? I would have to get major help for a order like this.. and especially if he is constantly reordering.. If he can sell that much soap :shock: lol 


Also, today I get a call from a woman ... 
"Hi is this Shannan"
"Yes" 
"Hi, I had a friend purchase some soap from you at one of your shows, and I loved your packaging, I am interested in having your items in my store"
"Oh well wonderful, where are you located"
"Blah Blah Blah"
"Ok, wonderful, when were you interested in stocking your store, and also I can send you some samples as well" 
"I am interested for this month"
 :shock: "Ok, I will have to check my stock and get back to you, this is the Christmas season, our most busiest time" 
"Sure, let me know, I am looking forward to working with you"
"Thank you, you as well, your samples will also include a price list" 

What the hell is up? :shock: Sounds wonderful... 

To be continued with the results of all of this...


----------



## edco76 (Dec 5, 2007)

Good Luck! I hope it goes well. Let me know what sort of raw materials you are using for your packaging if you get the big order. Or if you decide to have something printed I could help as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks, but I already have packaging. 
He will be doing his own labeling if he wants it naked. Even with his label he still will have to get that printed himself


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 5, 2007)

What the hell is up you ask? :!:   Sounds like to me, my dear-heart, your sales and profit margin!     It sounds like you need some large production molds, too! 8)   
Shannan, you make great soaps and I knew this would happen to you eventually, as your soaps are wonderful to feel and visually appealing.  I've always said;
You can take a bar of soap, package it plainly or flat ugly (like mine) and you can't sell it for $3.00 per bar, but nice packaging, right place the same bar can sell for $6.00 easily.  We buy with our eyes first, nose second, and feel third.  You have all three bases covered, and you just knocked it out of the park, girl!  Home-run!  Congratulations.  I feel happy and proud at the same time my friend!

Paul....   :wink:


----------



## Becky (Dec 6, 2007)

Thats fantastic Shannon, great news.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow! Congrats!  8)


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a question????  How come you are letting someone sell your soap with his name on it?  I am not sure I would do that, you busted your butt making it and he is taking all the credit for it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

you guys are not giving me an opinion on the amounts! LOL Do the amounts (pricing) sound ok?

Dragonfly... 

Alot of companies do private labeling. Alot of Salons, Spas etc. They buy from someone like me, and slap their label on it. Its done all the time.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 6, 2007)

Dragon, it's called private label & it's widely done. Start flipping your products over & reading the small print. If you look at an item from Bath & Body Works it says *made for BBW* it does not say *made by BBW*.  

My mother in law deiigns & produces accessories , she then sells them to target & target puts there name on the tag. They private label her handbags, scarves, etc. It is very profitable for her & she can still say *Hey, that's my bag!*

Huge factories turn out cans of green beans, 10,000 cans will get label X (Green Giant) while 10,000 cans will get a different label (Kroger Store brand). I just used Kroger & Green Giant as an example, not sure if those 2 really are a match.

There are even cars on the market that are made & private labeled for 2 different car companies, I couldn't tell you which ones but my husband could, but the exact same vehicle is being sold  at 2 different dealerships w/ 2 different labels/logos on them.  

Private label can be very profitable.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, if you make sure that you are actually making money from this, everything taken into consideration, and not underselling yourself, I guess it is okay. 

I don't really know anything about wholesaling, though.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok I understand now, sorry it was lack of coffee this morning!  I hope you do really well and then us "little" people can say "I knew her when..."


Ok now it is too much coffee there is no happy medium for me!!


----------



## Bret (Dec 6, 2007)

1000 bars? Holy cow. I can't even imagine  Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 6, 2007)

It looks good to me but w/o knowing your cost it is hard to say. Did you build in labor for a helper?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll help you out friend!  
Shannan I think at 1,000 bars you profit level is enough you should be just fine at the price you stated he would be willing to pay. If I could sell private label soap like that, I'd quit the TOG Soap Mold business for sure! We all know that we have only about .65 to .85 cents per bar in a soap that is CP when we buy in bulk, for ingredients only. :wink:    Go girl, that is a good deal! 8)   

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

I have two recipes for my basic soaps. One is a three oil bar which only cost between .70-$1.00 a naked bar. If he wans to have them wrapped thats where the labor comes in. My family said they will help for free, but still they would no do it forever. So I am back at 3.00 per bar ya know. 

The three oil recipe would be more profitable than my other recipe. Which know if this happens I will have to order oils in larger sizes. I am going to have to check out Soaper's Choice. I have two local companies. I can check out, without shipping.. 

I am going to email him the results today. He asked about a label template for my containers as well. I am thinking he is interested in my other products too. I will definetly need help on those :shock: 
Thank goodness for the Soapmaker Calculator from Woodi LOL 

Dragon, even if I did get big enough to do this full time.. I would never stop coming here to visit! Your my family!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 6, 2007)

You better never forget coming here, girl! :shock:   I buy in bulk from Mike at Soapers Choice all the time, have for 2 years now.  That's how my cost per bar is that low!  I use 5 to 7 oils in my recipes, depending on which recipe I want to make, and even with shea, never had over .85 cents into a "naked" bar.  They are fantastic and FAST, Shannan, you must try them!!!  

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Where is Soaper's Choice located... Close to me? I have to check out the shipping cost etc.


----------



## gbtreasures (Dec 6, 2007)

You are going to be one busy lady!  Good luck with this enterprise!  
This just goes to show - it pays  (more ways than one) to get your name & product out there!  Go for it...


----------



## santho (Dec 10, 2007)

*craft fair*

hallo , i am writing from Germany. can you recomend me a good craft
fair in usa -which is not so expensive. i am searching for some usa
buyers.
santho
my [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

US buyers of what?


----------

